# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  η διαιτα του εμετου...

## natalaki

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## XENIA!

..μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι οσοι ανηκουν σε αυτο το φορουμ προσπαθουν ΝΑ ΑΠΟΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ....και θα επρεπε να το σεβαστεις και εσυ αυτο..σκεπτομενη τι γραφεις...
κανενα μελος που διαθετει εγκεφαλο δεν θα θελησει να σε βοηθησει σε αυτη την καταστροφικη απωλεια που επιθυμεις...
λυπαμαι που αντι να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο επιδιωκεις να καταστρεφεις την υγεια σου...λυπαμαι πολυ..

----------


## mairh1985

ειλικρηνα οντως δεν ξερω τι να πω,αμα ηξερα θα το κανα κ γω !!χιχ

παντως απ οτι ακουω πρεπει να τρως λιγο απ ολα.......εμενα κ παλι το ''λιγο'' καιτ ο ''κανονικο'' κ παλι διαιτα μου φαινονται αλλα τεσπα.............

ενα βασικο γευμα την μερα πολυ νερο γυμναστικη κ φρουτα για να δουλευει ο μεταβολισμος. το οτι δειχνει η ζυγαρια να χανεις 1 κιλο την μερα σορυ που θα στο πω αλλα ειναι ψευδαισθηση, υγρα χανεις κ φουσκωμα.αμα μπορουσαμε εστω κ με εμετο να χασουμε 1 κιλο την μερα θα τα χαμε λυσει ολα σε 1 βδομαδα!

ΔΕΝ χανεις 1 κιλο την μερα!

και εμετο να κανεις σε λιγο θα αρχισεις να παιρνεις κιολας μη σ πω! απο τις κατακρατησεις.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,Ναταλία!
Αν το κομμάτι σου που επιθυμεί να βγει από τη βασανιστική αυτή κατάσταση αναζητά υποστήριξη είμαστε όλοι εδώ για σένα.
Το άλλο σου-μεγαλύτερο προφανώς-κομμάτι που στοχεύει να σ' εξοντώσει "πάση θυσία" όπως χαρακτηριστικά λες,
δυστυχώς δε θα βρει κανέναν συνεργό εδώ μέσα και λυπάμαι πολύ που σου δόθηκε καν η εντύπωση αυτή!
(Το ποστ αυτό επιβεβαιώνει τις συζητήσεις που και πρόσφατα είχαμε αναφορικά με το ρόλο που επιτελεί ο χώρος αυτός,
τα μηνύματα που εκπέμπει και την πιθανή ζημία που κάνει σε άτομα που εύκολα έχουν πρόσβαση σε ποικιλία τρόπων 
να καταστρέψουν το σώμα τους αναφορικά με τη σχέση τους με το φαγητό.)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

γεια σου ναταλια
αν δεν σου λενε τιποτε οι αποψεις περι σωστης απωλειας βαρους , να σου πω μια πληροφορια που ισως (ελπιζω) δεν την ξερεις.
χανοντας πανω απο 0.5-1 κιλο κιλο την εβδομαδα,ΔΕΝ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΙΠΟΣ
αυτο που θελουμε να χασουμε εμεις ειναι το επιπλεον λιπος και οχι τα υγρα μας, τα δοντια μας, τα μαλλια μας οπως δυστυχως εχεις αρχισει να χανεις εσυ...
υπαρχει λοιπον τροπος να κρατησεις τα μαλλια σου κι ολα τα αλλα που σε ομορφαινουν και να αδυνατιζεις αργα και υγιεινα.
υπαρχει και ο τροπος που μεχρι τωρα ακολουθεις οπου σταδιακα τα χανεις ολα...αλλα ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ...εσυ ξεκινησες με τα μαλλια σου...σου ευχομαι να καταφερεις να συνερθεις πριν χασεις και αλλα πραγματα...

----------


## mairh1985

ακριβως! μονο το 1 κιλο την βδομ χανεις σταθερα τα υπολοιπα που νομιζεις οτι χανεις ειναι υγρα φυσικα.δεν γινεται να χανεις 1 κιλο λιποσ την μερα.οπως ουτε κ να παρεις 1 κιλο την μερα.αυτο που φαινεται οτι παιρνεις σε 1 μερα φαγοποτιου, ειναι φουσκωμα κ κατακρατηση το οποιο σε 1 μερα ασητιας το χανεις κ χαιρεσαι επειδη νομιζεις οτι αμα δεν τρως χανεις 1 κιλο την μερα. κ οπως προειπα κ ο εμετος κανει κατακρατηση , εγω ειχα παρατηρησει κανοντας εμετο οτι την επομενη ειχα παραπανω γραμμαρια η κιλο απο την προηγουμενη μερα. κ κανοντας γυμναστικη σε 1 μερα το χανα αμεσως

----------


## mcan

καταστρεφεις τον εαυτο σου αλλα αυτο μπορει να μη σου λεει κατι. Απλως θα νοσηλευτεις -οπως πολλες απο εμας- μετα θα τρως λιγο και θα ειναι πειθανο απο το να καταστραφει το στομαχι σου μεχρι να πεθανεις. Υστερα θα πρεπει να παχυνεις αφου θα εχεις χαλασει το μεταβολισμο σου, τα δοντια τα μαλλια σου, τα νεφρα σου, τα χερια σου, το σηκωτι και πολλα αλλα. Τελος θα καταλαβεις ποσα εχασες και ποσο ανοητη ηταν αυτη η διαιτα του εμμετου.
Αν θελεις οπωσδηποτε να αδυνατισεις κανε το με σωστο τροπο.

Πεντε χρονια ειμαι αρρωστη και το καταλαβα τωρα. Μην αργησεις και εσυ.

----------


## tweetaki15

μην κανεις κατι με το οποιο θα καταστρεψεις τον εαυτο σου υπαρχουν τοσοι πολλοι φυσικοι τροποι δεν αξιζει...........ακου μας κ μας εδω κατι ξερουμε.............προσεχε μην κανεις κακο γιατι μετα θα το μετανιωσεις κ θα ναι αργα για να αλλαξεις..........σε φιλω γλυκα κ πιστευω να μας ακουσεις για το καλο σου.

----------


## lbp_ed

Συγγνώμη αλλά 53 κιλά δεν είμαστε ούτε στα όνειρά μας, πόσο θες να γίνεις κοπέλα μου; Πάμε καλά; Μα που έχουμε φτάσει ανορεκτικά πρότυπα τελείως

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Μάλλον,δε θες δίαιτα.Αγάπη, θες.

Ξεκίνα δίνοντας λίγη απο τον εαυτό σου σε...σένα.Μην τον καταστρέφεις ( άλλο ).

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> Μάλλον,δε θες δίαιτα.Αγάπη, θες.
> 
> Ξεκίνα δίνοντας λίγη απο τον εαυτό σου σε...σένα.Μην τον καταστρέφεις ( άλλο ).


:) Ακριβώς!Κλεάνθη,σε δυο σειρές,τα είπες πάλι όλα!
Αγάπη,Ναταλάκι μου και φροντίδα στον εαυτό σου!

----------


## mairh1985

δεν γινεται με μονο διαιτα να γινει αυτο που θες. γενικα δεν προκειται να γινει ποτε επειδη οπως μ λεει κ μενα ο ψυχιατρος μ εχω ενα στανταρ στο μυαλο μ κ μια εικονα ενος σωματος που θελω κ το οποιο ποτε δεν θα πετυχω κ ποτε δεν θα μαι ικανοποιημενη με οσα καταφερνω.παντα θα θες κ αλλο.αλλα οσες εδω εχουμε δοκιμασει αμετρητες διαιτες το ιδιο θα σ πουν, με μονο διαιτα δεν γινεται τπτ, πρεπει να κανεις κ γυμναστικη, κ να πινεις νερο...κ αλλα πολλα....

----------


## sabe

Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να ωθήσεις τον μεταβολισμό σου τρώγοντας λίγο και συχνά,σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και απ'όλα;Έτσι και τα μαλλιά σου,τα νύχια σου,τα κόκαλά σου,το δέρμα σου θα κρατήσεις υγιή,αλλά και δε θα διατρέχεις τον κίνδυνο να σε τρέχουνε σε κάνα νοσοκομείο για διατροφή με σωλήνα.Δώσε την ευκαιρία στον οργανισμό σου να παίρνει τα απαραίτητα,μην πας αμέσως σε ακραίες λύσεις ταχύτητας και στέρησης,δεν οδηγούν παρά σε αυξομειώσεις βάρους και χάσιμο της ομορφιάς.Οπότε αν η εικόνα σου είναι το ζητούμενο,πάλι το χάνεις το παιχνίδι,αφού εξαντλείς και το μεταβολισμό σου και ζορίζεις χωρίς λόγο τον ψυχισμό σου.Υπάρχουν και φυσικοί τρόποι σπινταρίσματος του μεταβολισμού,το μαστίγιο κι αυτός το καταλαβαίνει,είναι φιλελεύθερο πνεύμα και αντιστέκεται,χαχα(έτσι,για να το δούμε κι έτσι).Λίγο περπάτημα,νεράκι αρκετό,μετρημένα και χαλαρά,όχι υπερβολές.:)

----------


## KONY

γεαι σου ναταλια! συνφωνω και εγω με ολους τους παραπανω,, 
Ωστοσο μπορει αθτη η διαιτα να σε ενδιαφερεI

----------


## takize

Καλημέρα σε όλους . Παιδιά εγώ με όλο το σεβασμό που έχω για την άποψη του καθενός, θα διαφωνήσω. Θα διαφωνησω σε 2 σημεία:
1. Δεν μπορούμε να λέμε να μια καλή δίαιτα που μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει, γιατί αυτό που κάνει για μένα, σε σένα μπορεί να μην αποφέρει αποτελέσματα. Για παράδειγμα: Εχω μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη που έκανε δίαιτα και δεν έχανε ουτε μισό κιλάκι, πήγε σε ένα κέντρο διατροφής και έκανε μία εξέταση για το ποια φαγητά δεν της κάνουν καλό στον οργανισμό, και μπορώ να πω ότι εξεπλάγην όταν μου είπε πως το αθώο λεμονάκι (που είναι φουλ λιποδιαλυτικό) στην ίδια δεν έκανε τιποτα καλό, αντίθετα έπρεπε να το σταματήσει.
2. Ολα αυτά που γράφονται περί δίαιτας και γυμναστικής, δε συμφωνώ απόλυτα, γιατί εγώ (λόγω σοβαρών καρδιακών προβλημάτων) απαγορευόταν να κάνω γυμναστική μέχρι τα 20 που ξεπέρασα (σε μεγάλο βαθμό) το πρόβλημα αυτό. Μπορώ να πω ότι , οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα δοκίμασα (με διατροφολόγους), χωρίς γυμναστική με βοήθησε και έχασα τα κιλά που με ενοχλούσαν στην εφηβεία μου. Και δεν τα ξαναπήρα ποτέ, εκτός από μία περίοδο που χαρακτηριζόταν από μεγάλες κρεπάλες υπερφαγίας, που πήρα 7 κιλά σε 2 μήνες και τα έχασα μέσα σε 1 μήνα. Και δεν τα ξαναπήρα. Λοιπόν... λίγο περπάτημα (εγώ περπατάω 1 ώρα την μέρα), πιστεύω σε συνάρτηση με μία διατροφούλα, χωρίς άγχος μπορεί να φέρει τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα. (και... μακρυά από εμετούς γιατί καταστραφήκαμε όλοι μας. κλάψ)

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας.

----------


## device

οταν η διαιτα ειναι ισορροπημενη κανει για ολους (εκτος κι αν υπαρχουν ασθενειες και αλλεργιες)
η γυμναστικουλα και η κινηση ειναι επιβεβλημενα εκτος αν εχεις σοβαρα προβληματα οπως εσυ.

----------


## takize

Δεν είχε αλλεργίες η φίλη μου ούτε άλλα προβλήματα, δεν είναι τυχαίο που κάποιος διατροφολόγος δίνει στον καθένα μας άλλα πράγματα για διατροφή. Αλλιώς δεν θα πηγαίναμε! Θα τρώγαμε ισορροπημένα (που είναι βέβαια μια πολύ καλή αρχη!!)

Φιλιά!

----------


## carpediem_ed

Έχω ζήσει 30 χρόνια. Εννοώ οτι αναπνέω, βλέπω, ακούω και αισθάνομαι τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Πριν απο λίγους μήνες γνώρισα μια κοπέλα και έχω σχέση μαζί της. Η κοπέλα αυτή έζησε 20 χρόνια και τα υπόλοιπα 6 ασχολείται με το θέμα του εμετού. "Είμαι όμορφη? είμαι χοντρη γαμώτο. δεν με συμπαθούν οι φίλοι σου. δεν είμαι ικανή για τίποτα. πάχυνα πολύ (49 κιλά, 1.64 ύψος)". 
Θα σου πω ένα πράγμα χωρίς παράλληλα να θέλω να βγάλω επιθετικότητα και θα σου εξηγήσω παρακάτω γιατί δεν θέλω να βγάλω επιθετικότητα.
Ο θεός (αν υπάρχει) απέτυχε σε ένα και μοναδικό πράγμα. Στον άνθρωπο. Γιατί αν αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στον άνθρωπο , το έφτιαξε ένας θεός, τότε πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουμε τις απόψεις μας περι του τι είναι θεός, τι μη θεός και τι το ανάμεσό του. 
Ο θεός λοιπόν μας έδωσε μια και μοναδική ευκαιρία να ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ σε αυτή τη ζωή και μας δίνει άλλη μια ευκαιρία στην επόμενη ζωή. Εμείς παίρνουμε αυτή την ευκαιρία, τη βάζουμε μαζί με τους λογαριασμούς "εν αναμονή προς πληρωμή" κάτω απο το μαγνητάκι στο ψυγείο και ασχολούμαστε με άλλα πιο σημαντικά κατ'εμάς πράγματα. Αφού λοιπόν κατ'εμας λύσαμε το πρόβλημα της επιβίωσης, της αυτοσυντήρησης και γενικότερα της ύπαρξής μας, αρχίσμε να ασχολούμαστε με την εξωτερική μας εικόνα. Με τα κιλά μας. Με το μισό εκατοστό λίπους κάτω απο το δέρμα μας. Με το πόσο επίπεδη είναι η κοιλιά μας. Με το πόσο όμορφοι είμαστε κλπ κλπ άλλα άσχετα με τη θεμελιώδη ουσία του "υπάρχειν". Προσωπικά αισθάνομαι τυχερός που υφίσταμαι ως ύπαρξη πάνω σ'αυτό τον πλανήτη και χαίρομαι που κάθε μέρα διαγράφω συν ένα χιλιοστό στη σύντομη αλλα ουσιαστική πορεία μου πάνω στη γη (πορεία η οποία εύχομαι να μην τελειώσει σύντομα).
Αν είχες ένα σκυλί, το οποίο δεν τρώει το φαγητό που του δίνει αλλά αντιθέτως όταν πεινάει τρώει λίγο απο τα μπροστινά του πόδια και ίσως αν θέλει πικοιλία στη διατροφή του, λίγο απο τα πίσω πόδια, τι θα έκανες? μην μου απαντάς. ξέρω. θα σκότωνες έναν άλλο σκύλο για να ταϊσεις το σκύλο σου με τα πόδια εκείνου του σκύλου ώστε ο σκύλος σου να μπορεί να περπατήσει. Θα τον βοηθούσες έτσι? οχι φυσικά, γιατι ο σκύλος σου έχει μάθει να τρώει τα δικά του μέλη. Είναι άκυρο αυτό που γράφω γιατί ένας σκύλος δεν θα έτρωγε ποτέ τα πόδια του και δεν θα έκανε ποτέ κακό στον εαυτό του. Αυτό μάλλον τον κάνει ανώτερο πλάσμα απο τον άνθρωπο. Είσαι αρκετά έξυπνη και καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ. Σου δόθηκε μια ευκαιρία να ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙΣ και εσύ σφυρίζεις ανέμελη κάνοντας τον κινέζο και κοιτάζοντας δεξιά αριστερά, προσποιούμενη οτι δεν είδες την ταμπελίτσα πάνω στην ευκαιρία που λέει "ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗ". Αντιθέτως λοιπόν, δεν υπάρχεις. Επιτείθεσαι στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Τον καταστρέφεις και νιώθεις και οκ με αυτό. Μια χαρά όμως. Πίστεψέ με έχεις χάσει το νόημα της ίδιας σου της ύπαρξης. Απίστευτο το οτι ψάχνεις εδώ να βρεις μια διαιτα πιο γρήγορη απο αυτή που ακολουθείς. ΄κουσε με να σου πω εγώ μια. Μπορείς να πας σε έναν γιατρό και να του ζητήσεις να σου αφαιρέσει το στομάχι και να συνδέσει απευθείας τον οισοφάγο με το έντερο. ;) ακόμα καλύτερα, μιας και το στομάχι είναι κάτι που πλέον δε σου χρειάζεται. Μετά μπες στην πτέρυγα καρκινοπαθών , ασθενών HIV και στη μονάδα αιμοκάθαρσης και πες τους πόσο καλά αισθάνεσαι που αυτό που εσύ μπορείς με τόση ευκολία να κάνεις, αλλά το αρνείσαι (φυσιολογική ζωή) αυτοί το θέλουν αλλά τους το αρνείται η ίδια η κατάστασή τους. Μετά βρες έναν άνθρωπο που πεινάει και αλλάξτε θέσεις. Αυτή θα είναι η καλύτερη δίαιτα. Έτσι θα ζεις εσύ χωρίς φαγητό και κάποιος άλλος θα αποκτήσει μια φυσιολογική ζωή. :) αυτά.

#δεν τα λέω όλα αυτά με επιθετικο ύφος μόνο κι μόνο για έναν λόγο. Νοσείς αλλά δεν το γνωρίζεις. Εσύ και πολύ κόσμος. Και δεν το γνωρίζεις επειδή απλά δεν θέλεις να το μάθεις. Στουθοκαμηλισμός λέγεται αυτό.
Φιλικά
υ.γ. αυτό το ποστ απευθύνεται στην κοπέλα μου η οποία το βιώνει, νομίζει οτι δεν έχω πάρει χαμπάρι τίποτα, νομίζει πως πιστεύω οτι έχει νεύρωση στομάχου και το κερασάκι στην τούρτα θέλει να την στηρίξω για τη νεύρωση στομάχου που την ταλαιπωρεί τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια, ξέχασε να μου πει όμως οτι τσάμπα στενοχωριέμαι και χάνω τον ύπνο μου σκεφτόμενος μια λύση στο πρόβλημα της και τρόπους να τη στηρίξω, γιατί αυτή ξέρει πολύ καλά τι έχει και με δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί. Εμένα κι όλους τους άλλους. Τώρα όμως που το θυμήθηκα , ίσως της θυμήσω οτι εγώ δεν είχα όνειρο και αυτοσκοπό η μάνα των παιδιών μου να είναι ανορεξική ή βουλιμική και να μην κάνει τίποτα γι'αυτό και να με δουλεύει κ απο πάνω και να πιστεύει οτι δεν θα το καταλάβω ποτε και θα κοιμάμαι πάντα τον ύπνο του δικαίου.
Αυτά αγάπη μου.

----------


## pennyV

> _Originally posted by carpediem_
> Έχω ζήσει 30 χρόνια. Εννοώ οτι αναπνέω, βλέπω, ακούω και αισθάνομαι τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Πριν απο λίγους μήνες γνώρισα μια κοπέλα και έχω σχέση μαζί της. Η κοπέλα αυτή έζησε 20 χρόνια και τα υπόλοιπα 6 ασχολείται με το θέμα του εμετού. "Είμαι όμορφη? είμαι χοντρη γαμώτο. δεν με συμπαθούν οι φίλοι σου. δεν είμαι ικανή για τίποτα. πάχυνα πολύ (49 κιλά, 1.64 ύψος)". 
> Θα σου πω ένα πράγμα χωρίς παράλληλα να θέλω να βγάλω επιθετικότητα και θα σου εξηγήσω παρακάτω γιατί δεν θέλω να βγάλω επιθετικότητα.
> Ο θεός (αν υπάρχει) απέτυχε σε ένα και μοναδικό πράγμα. Στον άνθρωπο. Γιατί αν αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στον άνθρωπο , το έφτιαξε ένας θεός, τότε πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουμε τις απόψεις μας περι του τι είναι θεός, τι μη θεός και τι το ανάμεσό του. 
> Ο θεός λοιπόν μας έδωσε μια και μοναδική ευκαιρία να ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ σε αυτή τη ζωή και μας δίνει άλλη μια ευκαιρία στην επόμενη ζωή. Εμείς παίρνουμε αυτή την ευκαιρία, τη βάζουμε μαζί με τους λογαριασμούς "εν αναμονή προς πληρωμή" κάτω απο το μαγνητάκι στο ψυγείο και ασχολούμαστε με άλλα πιο σημαντικά κατ'εμάς πράγματα. Αφού λοιπόν κατ'εμας λύσαμε το πρόβλημα της επιβίωσης, της αυτοσυντήρησης και γενικότερα της ύπαρξής μας, αρχίσμε να ασχολούμαστε με την εξωτερική μας εικόνα. Με τα κιλά μας. Με το μισό εκατοστό λίπους κάτω απο το δέρμα μας. Με το πόσο επίπεδη είναι η κοιλιά μας. Με το πόσο όμορφοι είμαστε κλπ κλπ άλλα άσχετα με τη θεμελιώδη ουσία του "υπάρχειν". Προσωπικά αισθάνομαι τυχερός που υφίσταμαι ως ύπαρξη πάνω σ'αυτό τον πλανήτη και χαίρομαι που κάθε μέρα διαγράφω συν ένα χιλιοστό στη σύντομη αλλα ουσιαστική πορεία μου πάνω στη γη (πορεία η οποία εύχομαι να μην τελειώσει σύντομα).
> Αν είχες ένα σκυλί, το οποίο δεν τρώει το φαγητό που του δίνει αλλά αντιθέτως όταν πεινάει τρώει λίγο απο τα μπροστινά του πόδια και ίσως αν θέλει πικοιλία στη διατροφή του, λίγο απο τα πίσω πόδια, τι θα έκανες? μην μου απαντάς. ξέρω. θα σκότωνες έναν άλλο σκύλο για να ταϊσεις το σκύλο σου με τα πόδια εκείνου του σκύλου ώστε ο σκύλος σου να μπορεί να περπατήσει. Θα τον βοηθούσες έτσι? οχι φυσικά, γιατι ο σκύλος σου έχει μάθει να τρώει τα δικά του μέλη. Είναι άκυρο αυτό που γράφω γιατί ένας σκύλος δεν θα έτρωγε ποτέ τα πόδια του και δεν θα έκανε ποτέ κακό στον εαυτό του. Αυτό μάλλον τον κάνει ανώτερο πλάσμα απο τον άνθρωπο. Είσαι αρκετά έξυπνη και καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ. Σου δόθηκε μια ευκαιρία να ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙΣ και εσύ σφυρίζεις ανέμελη κάνοντας τον κινέζο και κοιτάζοντας δεξιά αριστερά, προσποιούμενη οτι δεν είδες την ταμπελίτσα πάνω στην ευκαιρία που λέει "ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗ". Αντιθέτως λοιπόν, δεν υπάρχεις. Επιτείθεσαι στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Τον καταστρέφεις και νιώθεις και οκ με αυτό. Μια χαρά όμως. Πίστεψέ με έχεις χάσει το νόημα της ίδιας σου της ύπαρξης. Απίστευτο το οτι ψάχνεις εδώ να βρεις μια διαιτα πιο γρήγορη απο αυτή που ακολουθείς. ΄κουσε με να σου πω εγώ μια. Μπορείς να πας σε έναν γιατρό και να του ζητήσεις να σου αφαιρέσει το στομάχι και να συνδέσει απευθείας τον οισοφάγο με το έντερο. ;) ακόμα καλύτερα, μιας και το στομάχι είναι κάτι που πλέον δε σου χρειάζεται. Μετά μπες στην πτέρυγα καρκινοπαθών , ασθενών HIV και στη μονάδα αιμοκάθαρσης και πες τους πόσο καλά αισθάνεσαι που αυτό που εσύ μπορείς με τόση ευκολία να κάνεις, αλλά το αρνείσαι (φυσιολογική ζωή) αυτοί το θέλουν αλλά τους το αρνείται η ίδια η κατάστασή τους. Μετά βρες έναν άνθρωπο που πεινάει και αλλάξτε θέσεις. Αυτή θα είναι η καλύτερη δίαιτα. Έτσι θα ζεις εσύ χωρίς φαγητό και κάποιος άλλος θα αποκτήσει μια φυσιολογική ζωή. :) αυτά.
> 
> #δεν τα λέω όλα αυτά με επιθετικο ύφος μόνο κι μόνο για έναν λόγο. Νοσείς αλλά δεν το γνωρίζεις. Εσύ και πολύ κόσμος. Και δεν το γνωρίζεις επειδή απλά δεν θέλεις να το μάθεις. Στουθοκαμηλισμός λέγεται αυτό.
> Φιλικά
> ...



Δεν ξέρω αν το μήνυμα αυτό διαβάστηκε από την άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενη.. δεν ξέρω τι περιμένεις να βγει απ'αυτό... δεν ξέρω καν αν βοηθάς ή "αδειάζεις" την αγάπη σου.. πάντως ήθελε κότσια να τα πεις έτσι! Ελπίζω να προκλήθηκε το ταρακούνημα το οποίο επεδίωκες.. και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

carpediem!! εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε οτι λες..
εχουμε τα παντα και αντι να λεμε ευχαριστω διαμαρτυρομαστε για τα κιλα μας και αλλες χαζομαρες.
δεν κοιταμε να ζησουμε την ζωη μας..
πριν 40 μερες πεθανε μια γνωστη μου, ετων 26.... ειχε πονους απο τελη αυγουστου και οι γιατροι ελεγαν πως απλα ηταν την χολη της, και οταν τελικα οι εξετασεις εδειξαν πως ειχε καρκινο δεν αντεξε παραπανω απο 20 μερες.. μεσα σε 20 μερες την χασαμε.. ηταν ενα κοριτσι γεματο ζωντανια και ομως δεν ηξερε τι της ξημερωνε...

αντι λοιπον εμεις να αυχαριστουμε τον θεο που εχουμε την υγεια μας, που καθε μερα που μας ξημερωνει ειμαστε καλα, εχουμε την οικογενεια μας, καταστρεφουμε τα παντα γιατι νομιζουμε πως χανονταν ακομη 3-4 κιλα τοτε θα ζησουμε την ζωη που θελουμε και θα ειμαστε καλα..
κανουμε λαθος ομως. καθε μερα που περναει δεν γυριζει πισω και ειναι κριμα να την καταστρεφουμε , να κανουμε κακο στον εαυτο μας και στους ανθρωπους που μας αγαπανε ..
εχουμε τα παντα και αναλωνομαστε σε χαζομαρες...

----------


## mag_ed

carpediem, zwhtsa 

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σας και χαίρομαι που κάποιος διατυπώνει με τόσο ουσιαστικό λόγο την ουσία της ύπαρξής μας. ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΗΚΑΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ

----------


## Solitude_ed

> _Originally posted by carpediem_
> Έχω ζήσει 30 χρόνια. Εννοώ οτι αναπνέω, βλέπω, ακούω και αισθάνομαι τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια. Πριν απο λίγους μήνες γνώρισα μια κοπέλα και έχω σχέση μαζί της. Η κοπέλα αυτή έζησε 20 χρόνια και τα υπόλοιπα 6 ασχολείται με το θέμα του εμετού. "Είμαι όμορφη? είμαι χοντρη γαμώτο. δεν με συμπαθούν οι φίλοι σου. δεν είμαι ικανή για τίποτα. πάχυνα πολύ (49 κιλά, 1.64 ύψος)". 
> Θα σου πω ένα πράγμα χωρίς παράλληλα να θέλω να βγάλω επιθετικότητα και θα σου εξηγήσω παρακάτω γιατί δεν θέλω να βγάλω επιθετικότητα.
> Ο θεός (αν υπάρχει) απέτυχε σε ένα και μοναδικό πράγμα. Στον άνθρωπο. Γιατί αν αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στον άνθρωπο , το έφτιαξε ένας θεός, τότε πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουμε τις απόψεις μας περι του τι είναι θεός, τι μη θεός και τι το ανάμεσό του. 
> Ο θεός λοιπόν μας έδωσε μια και μοναδική ευκαιρία να ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ σε αυτή τη ζωή και μας δίνει άλλη μια ευκαιρία στην επόμενη ζωή. Εμείς παίρνουμε αυτή την ευκαιρία, τη βάζουμε μαζί με τους λογαριασμούς "εν αναμονή προς πληρωμή" κάτω απο το μαγνητάκι στο ψυγείο και ασχολούμαστε με άλλα πιο σημαντικά κατ'εμάς πράγματα. Αφού λοιπόν κατ'εμας λύσαμε το πρόβλημα της επιβίωσης, της αυτοσυντήρησης και γενικότερα της ύπαρξής μας, αρχίσμε να ασχολούμαστε με την εξωτερική μας εικόνα. Με τα κιλά μας. Με το μισό εκατοστό λίπους κάτω απο το δέρμα μας. Με το πόσο επίπεδη είναι η κοιλιά μας. Με το πόσο όμορφοι είμαστε κλπ κλπ άλλα άσχετα με τη θεμελιώδη ουσία του "υπάρχειν". Προσωπικά αισθάνομαι τυχερός που υφίσταμαι ως ύπαρξη πάνω σ'αυτό τον πλανήτη και χαίρομαι που κάθε μέρα διαγράφω συν ένα χιλιοστό στη σύντομη αλλα ουσιαστική πορεία μου πάνω στη γη (πορεία η οποία εύχομαι να μην τελειώσει σύντομα).
> Αν είχες ένα σκυλί, το οποίο δεν τρώει το φαγητό που του δίνει αλλά αντιθέτως όταν πεινάει τρώει λίγο απο τα μπροστινά του πόδια και ίσως αν θέλει πικοιλία στη διατροφή του, λίγο απο τα πίσω πόδια, τι θα έκανες? μην μου απαντάς. ξέρω. θα σκότωνες έναν άλλο σκύλο για να ταϊσεις το σκύλο σου με τα πόδια εκείνου του σκύλου ώστε ο σκύλος σου να μπορεί να περπατήσει. Θα τον βοηθούσες έτσι? οχι φυσικά, γιατι ο σκύλος σου έχει μάθει να τρώει τα δικά του μέλη. Είναι άκυρο αυτό που γράφω γιατί ένας σκύλος δεν θα έτρωγε ποτέ τα πόδια του και δεν θα έκανε ποτέ κακό στον εαυτό του. Αυτό μάλλον τον κάνει ανώτερο πλάσμα απο τον άνθρωπο. Είσαι αρκετά έξυπνη και καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ. Σου δόθηκε μια ευκαιρία να ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙΣ και εσύ σφυρίζεις ανέμελη κάνοντας τον κινέζο και κοιτάζοντας δεξιά αριστερά, προσποιούμενη οτι δεν είδες την ταμπελίτσα πάνω στην ευκαιρία που λέει "ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗ". Αντιθέτως λοιπόν, δεν υπάρχεις. Επιτείθεσαι στον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Τον καταστρέφεις και νιώθεις και οκ με αυτό. Μια χαρά όμως. Πίστεψέ με έχεις χάσει το νόημα της ίδιας σου της ύπαρξης. Απίστευτο το οτι ψάχνεις εδώ να βρεις μια διαιτα πιο γρήγορη απο αυτή που ακολουθείς. ΄κουσε με να σου πω εγώ μια. Μπορείς να πας σε έναν γιατρό και να του ζητήσεις να σου αφαιρέσει το στομάχι και να συνδέσει απευθείας τον οισοφάγο με το έντερο. ;) ακόμα καλύτερα, μιας και το στομάχι είναι κάτι που πλέον δε σου χρειάζεται. Μετά μπες στην πτέρυγα καρκινοπαθών , ασθενών HIV και στη μονάδα αιμοκάθαρσης και πες τους πόσο καλά αισθάνεσαι που αυτό που εσύ μπορείς με τόση ευκολία να κάνεις, αλλά το αρνείσαι (φυσιολογική ζωή) αυτοί το θέλουν αλλά τους το αρνείται η ίδια η κατάστασή τους. Μετά βρες έναν άνθρωπο που πεινάει και αλλάξτε θέσεις. Αυτή θα είναι η καλύτερη δίαιτα. Έτσι θα ζεις εσύ χωρίς φαγητό και κάποιος άλλος θα αποκτήσει μια φυσιολογική ζωή. :) αυτά.
> 
> #δεν τα λέω όλα αυτά με επιθετικο ύφος μόνο κι μόνο για έναν λόγο. Νοσείς αλλά δεν το γνωρίζεις. Εσύ και πολύ κόσμος. Και δεν το γνωρίζεις επειδή απλά δεν θέλεις να το μάθεις. Στουθοκαμηλισμός λέγεται αυτό.
> Φιλικά
> ...



Εκεινη κρυβει την αληθεια.Ζηταει βοηθεια , με λαθος τροπο.Ας πουμε πως εχει την.... δικαιολογια της.. αρωστιας, της ντροπης, του φοβου μη σε χασει.

Η δικια σου δικαιολογια για το οτι ποσταρεις σε καποιο φορουμ κλαιγοντας οτι σε κοροιδεψανε αντι να την αντιμετωπισεις και να την βοηθησεις οπως πρεπει ποια ειναι ακριβως?

----------


## carpediem_ed

> _Originally posted by Solitude_
> 
> 
> 
> Εκεινη κρυβει την αληθεια.Ζηταει βοηθεια , με λαθος τροπο.Ας πουμε πως εχει την.... δικαιολογια της.. αρωστιας, της ντροπης, του φοβου μη σε χασει.
> 
> Η δικια σου δικαιολογια για το οτι ποσταρεις σε καποιο φορουμ κλαιγοντας οτι σε κοροιδεψανε αντι να την αντιμετωπισεις και να την βοηθησεις οπως πρεπει ποια ειναι ακριβως?


Αντιλήφθηκες κάποιον να κλαίει αγαπητή Solitude? Κάνεις λάθος. Εγώ θα κλάψω όταν (χτύπα ξύλο) η κοπέλα μου πεθάνει απο εσωτερική αιμοραγία χωρίς να ξέρει καν απο τι πέθανε. Δες λίγο την ουσία του ποστ μου και βγες απο τη θέση άμυνας. Αν δεν σε πείσω με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο να εξωτερικεύσεις το πρόβλημά σου και δεν σε κάνω να καταλάβεις οτι είσαι άρρωστη και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ντρέπεσαι, τότε θα φταίω γιατί σε άφησα να πεθάνεις μόνη σου, εσύ και ο εαυτός σου. Απο την άλλη αν σου πω οτι έχεις πρόβλημα αλλά εγώ θα είμαι δίπλα σου κι ας με ενοχλεί, αυτό που θα κάνεις είναι να ξερνάς κρυφά απο μένα και να κρύψεις απλά το πρόβλημά σου απο μένα. Απλά. Το αποτέλεσμα για σένα ίδιο θα είναι. Θα πάθεις ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη. Σου λέω ένα απλό πράγμα λοιπόν. Εγώ και εσύ και το πρόβλημα σου δεν μπορούμε να συνυπάρξουμε. Απλά. Συνυπάρχουμε εφόσον βάλεις σκοπό και αποφασίσεις να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Και πίστεψε με εφόσον το αποφασίσεις εγώ μαζί σου είμαι, δίπλα σου να το πολεμήσουμε μαζί μέχρι τέλους. Αν όμως με δουλεύεις, πίστεψέ με δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να επενδύσω σε έναν άνθρωπο που με κοροϊδεύει και έχει ως αυτοσκοπό να διατηρήσει το β΄ρος του χαμηλά με οποιοδήποτε τίμημα. Απλά, απλούστατα, δεν θέλω μια μέρα να λέω οτι τα είχα με μια κοπέλα που πέθανε απο κάτι που προκαλούσε μόνη της και δεν το πολέμησε ποτέ. Απλά. Θέλω να λέω οτι η γυναίκα μου είχε αυτό και το πολέμησε. Με κατάλαβες? Μια συμβουλή θα σου δώσω. Μην βλέπεις εμένα σαν εχθρό σου και μην μου ρίχνεις ευθύνες για στήριξη κλπ. Θα σε στηρίξω εφόσον μου πεις τι έχεις. Αν δε μου πεις... απλά δεν ξέρω! Για να πάρεις μια γεύση λοιπόν του πόσο δύσκολη είναι η θέση μου, κάνε σχέση με έναν ναρκομανή (όχι καρκινοπαθή ούτε ασθενη με ειτζ) και θα καταλάβεις πολύ καλά τι νιώθει αυτός που έχεις δίπλα σου κ΄θε φορά που κάνεις εμετό (που προκαλείς εμετό εννοώ). Δηλδή κάθε μερα, 2-3 φορές. Μετά έλα να μου ζητήσεις ευθύνες για το τι κάνω εγώ εκτός του να κλαίω. Τέλος να σου πω απλά οτι σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν ξέρεις ποιός είναι ο εχθρός σου (σου προτείνω να δεις την ταινία "Δαιμονισμένος ʼγγελος" και θα καταλάβεις) και ποιός θέλει να σε βοηθήσει. Προσωπικά ήδη βοηθάω την κοπέλα μου γιατί ΞΕΡΩ πως να την αντιμετωπίσω γιατί ξέρω να ξεχωρίζω πότε να της φερθώ σαν κοπέλα μου κι πότε σαν αδερφή μου. Με το να μασάω τα λόγια μου πάντως δεν θα τη βοηθήσω. Ή με το να της χαϊδεύω τα μαλλιά. Αν μου πεθάνει τι θα χαϊδεύω???????
Ειλικρινά σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά αν είμαι άρρωστος και δεν μου το πει κανείς δεν θα το μάθω ποτέ. ʼρα κάποιος πρέπει να σου δείξει τον δρόμο όταν έχεις κάτι και δεν μπορείς να τον βρεις μόνος σου.
Συγνώμη αν σε νευριάζω αλλά για μένα έχει ουσία η ζωή. Για το βάρος και την ομορφιά δεν δίνω δεκάρα.

υ.γ. προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων εγώ μίλησα στην κοπέλα μου και της τα είπα όλα αυτά. Δεν τα γράφω μόνο εδώ πίσω απ'την πλάτη της. Και έγινε μια καλή αρχή. Ελπίζω η αρχή του τέλους, για το δικό της καλό. Για το καλό της υγείας της. Όχι για να λέω οτι η κοπέλα μου είναι καλά. Αλλά για να ξέρω οτι η γυναίκα που αγαπάω θα ζήσει μια φυσιολογική ζωή είτε είναι μαζί μου είτε όχι. Και πίστεψέ με το οτι το έκρυβε για οποιονδήποτε λόγο ήταν λάθος και δεν θα μου το έλεγε ποτέ αν δεν ακολουθούσα τον τρόπο που ακολούθησα, όσο κι αν με πόνεσε ο τρόπος αυτός και όσο κι αν την πόνεσε κ αυτή. Το μεγαλύτερο λάθος σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι οτι δεν εξωτερικεύεται αυτή η κατάσταση ώστε να δωθεί χέρι βοήθειας, με αποτέλεσμα όταν οι γύρω το αντιλαμβάνονται να είναι αργά.





> _Originally posted by Solitude_Ζηταει βοηθεια , με λαθος τροπο.


πως ακριβώς ζητάει κάποιος βοήθεια χωρίς να φωνάξει το πρόβλημά του με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο? κρύβωντάς το?




> _Originally posted by Solitude_εχει την.... δικαιολογια της.. αρωστιας, της ντροπης, του φοβου μη σε χασει.


σκέψου πόσο αποτελεσματικό είναι να πεθάνεις απο .... ντροπή και φόβο μη χάσεις τους γύρω σου. Σκέψου το λίγο. "Πέθανε απο ντροπή και φόβο μην χάσει τον αγαπημένο της". Τελικά τι κέρδισε?

----------


## badgirl

εχεις απολυτο δικιο καρπεντιεμ. ομως σαν τριτη κ βασικα ασχετη με το θεμα θαθελα να πω πως επιβαλλεται να τη δει ειδικος κ οτι μπορει να ειναι ιπποτικο κκ ομορφο να θες να σωσεις καποιον αλλα δε σωζεται κανεις χωρις να το θελει ο ιδιος. εννοω οτι ολες οι εξαρτησεις και οι αρρωστιες θεραπευονται απο το ατομο το ιδιο σε συνεργασια με ειδικο. εκεινοι που υπεραγαπουν το ατομο κ το στηριζουν πολυ καλα κανουν. ομως ας μην τρεφουν ελπιδες οτι θα το αλλαξουν.

----------


## LIDA_ed

carpediem για μένα είσαι ένας πολύ σπουδαίος και τρυφερός άντρας. Μπράβο σου.

----------


## Solitude_ed

> _Originally posted by carpediem_
> υ.γ. προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων εγώ μίλησα στην κοπέλα μου και της τα είπα όλα αυτά. Δεν τα γράφω μόνο εδώ πίσω απ'την πλάτη της. Και έγινε μια καλή αρχή. Ελπίζω η αρχή του τέλους, για το δικό της καλό. Για το καλό της υγείας της. Όχι για να λέω οτι η κοπέλα μου είναι καλά. Αλλά για να ξέρω οτι η γυναίκα που αγαπάω θα ζήσει μια φυσιολογική ζωή είτε είναι μαζί μου είτε όχι.


Ε, πες το ντε.
ΣΑΣ (πλεον) ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο και μακαρι να την κανεις να καταλαβει ποσο σημαντικα ειναι ολα αυτα που λες και ποση σημασια εχει το να μην κρυβετε καποιος πισω απο το δαχτυλο του.
Τωρα δεν ειναι ουτε εισαι μονος σου σε ολο αυτο.Ειστε δυο...
Καλη αρχη :)

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> carpediem για μένα είσαι ένας πολύ σπουδαίος και τρυφερός άντρας. Μπράβο σου.


Kαι για μένα carpediem, είσαι πράγματι σπουδαίος και η κοπέλα πολύ τυχερή που την αντιμετωπίζεις έτσι, μακάρι να τελειώσει αυτός ο εφιάλτης και για τους δύο.

----------


## dexa

natalaki και βεβαια δεν θα σου κανω μαθημα για την σωστη διατροφη ,ουτε πως χανονται σωστα τα κιλα.
Αλλα οπωσδηποτε δεν θα μπω και στην διαδικασια να σου δειξω και τον δρομο για το πως μπορειται να σακατεψεται το σωμα σας ,τον οργανισμο σας ,τον ευατο σας.
Πιστευω οτι δεν θελεις ουτε αυτο το μαθημα .Σωστα?
natalaki μου καπου χεις χαθει.Σιγουρα υπαρχει λογος και αιτια για αυτην την παραλογη απαιτηση που εχεις απο το σωμα σου αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε εμεις εδω.
Εαν θελεις να μας πεις κατι παραπανω ξεκινωντας απο τον λογο που θελεις οπωσδηποτε να γινεις 47 κιλα??
Ισως καταλαβουμε κατι που εσυ δεν το εχεις εντωπισει ,και μπορεσουμε να βοηθησουμε να δεις τον ευατο σου οπως ειναι πραγματικα !!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## margi92

μολις διαβασα τις αποψεις σας και ευτυχως ειναι νωρις και μπορω να σταματησω αυτη την αυτοκαταστροφη.

----------


## bouliana

μπράβω margi. όσο πιο πολύ ενημερωθείς γύρω από αυτό που σε καταστρέφει τόσο πιο εύκολα θα το αντιμετωπίσεις

----------


## gilie-

απλα να πω οτι οι κοπελες που κανουν εμετο πασχουν απο βουλιμια βασικα και μπορει να νιωθουν ανορεκτικες ομως θα πρεπει να παλεψουν την βουλιμια σε πρωτη τουλαχιστον φαση.

----------


## alexandrita

Υπάρχουν δύο μορφές ανορεξίας,καθαρκτικού τύπου η μία και περιοριστικού τύπου η άλλη.....

----------


## gilie-

η κοπελα ειναι ξεκαθαρη:

"το πρωι ξυπναω, τρωω ο,τι βρω μπροστα μου, τα βγαζω και μενω νηστικη μεχρι την αλλη μερα το πρωι που ζυγιζομαι."

αυτο ειναι βουλημια το εχω κανει και γω απειρες φορες

----------


## alexandrita

Ναι δίκιο έχεις!!!!όχι ότι έχει κάποια σημασία....
απλώς νομίζω ότι άλλο είναι τρώω ότι βρώ μπροστά μου επειδή είμαι νηστική 24 ώρες και άλλο η τρέλλα και η παράνοια που πιάνει τουλάχιστον εμένα στις κρίσεις βουλιμίας....δεν υπάρχει λογική εκείνες τις ώρες,είσαι σαν υπνωτισμένος,δεν καταλαβαίνεις καν τι τρως και πολλές φορές χωρίς καν να πεινάς...

----------


## wellnessCoach

Σίγουρα όλοι ενθουσιαζόμαστε τις πρώτες μέρες με τις ''δίαιτες'' με τη ζυγαριά να δείχνει 3-4 κιλά κάτω.Το ερώτημα είναι τι κιλά είναι αυτά.Συνήθως υγρά και μυικό ιστό.
*Το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## wannabeskinny

http://www.greekmasa.gr/index.php?op...3515&Itemid=91

----------

